# Looking for a female Ringneck Dove in COLORADO. Will drive to surrounding states!



## bapholial (Nov 23, 2013)

My male Ringneck Dove lost his mate to cancer 5 months ago. They were together for 7 years. I would really love for him to have a companion again. I'm in Denver, Colorado and may be willing to drive to surrounding states. If you don't have a dove to offer, please let me know if you have any leads!

Thanks!


----------



## Vicious (4 mo ago)

bapholial said:


> My male Ringneck Dove lost his mate to cancer 5 months ago. They were together for 7 years. I would really love for him to have a companion again. I'm in Denver, Colorado and may be willing to drive to surrounding states. If you don't have a dove to offer, please let me know if you have any leads!
> 
> Thanks!


Doves for Sale there are several for sale ln BirdsNow some even hand raised. I talked to a couple of these breeders before we ended up going with our pigeons instead and they were really helpful and honest.


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi! Times ago I accidentally found this place:









Olive's Place Dove & Pigeon Sanctuary, art for bird rescue, Tulsa OK


Olive's Place Dove & Pigeon Sanctuary is a 501c3 nonprofit bird rescue in Tulsa OK. We serve pigeons and doves in need, providing lifelong homes and individualized care. Funding is raised via direct donations and bird artwork - original paintings by Ashley Dietrich and fine art prints. BUY ART...




www.olivesplace.org





It's a bird sanctuary, it is located in Oklahoma (I'm not an expert on USA geography... Maybe it's too far away...). If you are interested you could try to contact them and ask if they have doves available for adoption or if they know another place closer to you.

If you are on Facebook you could also post a message on Palomacy help group:









Palomacy Pigeon & Dove Adoptions


Palomacy is a volunteer-powered, donation-funded rescue saving the lives of domestic pigeons and doves. Palomacy is pigeon and dove diplomacy!




www.pigeonrescue.org





Here there are some vets who personally help animals in need to find a home. In all cases often vet clinics have a notice board. 

Good luck!


----------

